# Bewegungsmelder Umbauset "LX753" 24V



## Bmw2003 (29 Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Umbauset zusammengestellt, welches ermöglicht einen 230V Mikrowellenbewegungsmelder auf 24V umzubauen. Ist jemand von euch an sowas interessiert? Ich habe gleich 50 Platinen bestellt, brauche aber nur ca. 10 und finde die Menge an Arbeit nicht gewürdigt wenn ich es nicht teilen würde.

Ich nutze die Bewegungsmelder mit meiner SPS, da ich das geklacke der Relais nervig finde, und die Bewegungsmelder auch mit 24V Versorgungsspannung laufen. 

Würde ein Bauset komplett incl Bauteile abgeben. Könnt ihr direkt alles auflöten und die Platine im Bewegungsmelder umlöten.
 Bei interesse bitte per PN Kontakt aufnehmen.

Im Anhang noch 2 Bilder.
Hier noch ein Link des Bewegungsmelders:
http://www.premium-electronics.eu/g...-230v/1200w-weiss-unterputz-geeignet-fuer-led

Wenn genug Nachfrage da ist, würde ich eine kleine Anleitung schreiben.
PS: Ich habe hier schon einmal die SMD Teile aufgelötet, weil meine Augen nicht die besten sind, und ich das unter einem Mikroskop gemacht habe.


Gruß Marcus


----------



## qaudtc (10 April 2018)

Hallo,klingt sehr interessant.Hast Du schon eine Anleitung gemacht?Muss viel an den Original-Platinen geändert werden, oder beschränkt sich der Eingriff auf das Auftrennen des Original-Netzteils (wenn man die RC-Kombis so nennen soll)?GrüßeFabianPS: wieso gibts hier keinen Zeilenumbruch????


----------



## Fozzy (8 Mai 2018)

Hier gibt es auch nix neues oder?


----------



## Bmw2003 (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
war lange nicht mehr hier.
Habt ihr noch Interesse?


----------



## Bmw2003 (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt eine Anleitung zusammengestellt. 
Jeder der Interesse hat, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken!
Gruß


----------



## Bmw2003 (5 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
falls jemand interessiert ist, habe ich bei der elektronischen bucht ein link erstellt. 
Verkaufe noch einige Reste, dann hat sich das Thema für mich erstmal erledigt.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...v-mcshine-automatisierung/1020221734-84-19333


----------

